# Raw pizza dough



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey folks,

Anyone ever have a dog eat raw pizza dough?

Gracie just got a chunk off counter (we are surmising this since it disappeared...we did not see it, so we weren't able to grab it from her throat before it was gone). 

A quick Google worried me enough to call the vet. The vet has routed us to emergency care at a 24 hour animal hospital. Feels like overkill, and yet I couldn't ignore his advice.

Say a quick prayer for my girl--

Worried & wanting my puppy back home,

Victoria


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh no! 

Lets hope it's all good! Let us know the outcome!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Update:

They induced vomiting at the animal hospital and my very good girl yakked it up. Gooooooood dog, Gracie! We don't know if we got it all, so we will keep a close eye on her over the next day or two. They would have watched her overnight, but as she normally sleeps with us and we are able to check on her frequently they felt safe sending her home.

So....

My public service announcement for the day is that raw dough and dogs DO NOT MIX. Watch those rising loaves and pizza crusts! Yeast rising in the warm, humid stomach can cause bloat and the yeast fermentation can cause intoxication or ethanol poisoning. 

Here's some info from the Merck Vet Manual:

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/211103.htm


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So glad that Gracie is alright!! That is all thanks to you acting fast!! Thanks for the warning too!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

VictoriaW, I'm relieved to learn that Gracie's "pizza dough" incident has had a happy ending!! 

Your post gave me a flashback to my childhood! I was about ten-years-old, and we had a family dog named Zip (a Treeing Walker Coonhound) who ate an entire batch of raw pizza dough. His belly started to rise, visibly! Mom rushed him to the vet. He had to have his stomach pumped. In the end, Zip was okay, but weak for a while. I think we were lucky. When he came home from the vet, he smelled like beer!! I remember it well. Thanks for the warning!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

How scary for you. Glad she is okay


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can use 3% hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting in a dog. Its one teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide (5 ml) per 10 pounds of body weight.
Don't induce vomiting if you dog has ingested any of the things below.
An acid based chemical
An alkali based chemical
A caustic like bleach or drain cleaner
A household cleaning solution
A household chemical
A petroleum product such as gasoline, turpentine, kerosene
A sharp objects
A product whose bottle clearly states do not induce vomiting

We had had to use it on our dogs a couple of times. After they have yakked up the contents of the stomach, have them drink water.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your ordeal but so glad Gracie is ok!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Very good to know, TexasRed! I guess raw dough can be quite difficult to vomit up so we would not have wanted to do this one on our own. Still, I can see cases where this tip would come very much in handy. (But boy...are we glad for pet insurance!) 

Gracie is doing just great today.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Whew! Glad Gracie is ok!


----------

